# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة الخريسات السلط

## احساس المطر

الخريسات من عشائر السلط 

1ــ جاء في كتاب جواهر التاريخ ، شخصيات أردنية وفلسطينية تأليف محمد جميل المدني عام 1999 على لسان الأستاذ هاني خريسات ، أحد رؤساء بلدية السلط ، مواليد 1938 ، بكالوريوس آداب قسم التاريخ من جامعة دمشق ، دبلوم دراسات عليا من الجامعة الأدرنية ، عمل مدير مدرسة في السلط وفي الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، ثم مدير خدمات في وزارة التربية ( سيتم الحديث لاحقا عن السيد هاني في صفحة رؤساء بلدية السلط ) :

الخريسات ينتمون إلى قبيلة سعد في منطقة الطائف في الأراضي الحجازية ، جاء جدهم إلى عمان وأقام في وادي خريس المعروف اليوم بوادي الحدادة ، ثم ارتحل إلى السلط منذ ثلاثة قرون ونصف ، أطلق على عائلته في السلط اسم الخريسات ، وقد كان الخريسات ثلاثة إخوة ، أحدهم هاجر إلى الكرك ومنه الخريسات هناك ،

مداخلة من موقع هنا السلط : الأشهر أنه استقر في الطفيلة حيث تتواجد عشيرة كبيرة في الطفيلة باسم الخريسات.

وهاجر الثاني إلى إربد ومنه الخريسات هناك ، وبقي الثالث في السلط .

الخريسات أربعة فروع : القريقات ، العوايشة ، محمد ، الخلايلة ، وهم من أب وأم ما عدا القريقات.

نخوة الخريسات : بني حسن 

قد تكون نخوة الخريسات الواردة هنا سهو طباعة ، فهي بني عبس 

نخوة الخريسات بني عبس ( العبوس اليوم ولا كل يوم ) 

يقال إن للخريسات أخا رابعا اتجه إلى طولكرم في فلسطين ومنه آل خريس هناك ، فقد التقيت بأساتذة من تلك العائلة ومنهم الأستاذ سامي خريس الذي كان مدرسا في السلط ومقيما فيها ، حيث أكد لي أننا أبناء عمومة.

2ـ جاء عن الخريسات في كتاب بلادنا فلسطين لمصطفى مراد الدباغ :

و " الخريسات" قدم جدهم من الحجاز نزل ومن معه وادي خريس بعمان ومنه اسمهم استقر بعضهم في السلط وغيرهم في اربد
3ـ جاء في كتاب اللفتننت كولونيل فردريك ج بيك ( Maj-Gen. Frederick Gerald Peake Pasha ) في كتابه تاريخ شرقي الأردن وقبائلها ، تعريب بهاء الدين طوقان 

الفصل الثاني ، قبائل منطقة البلقاء ، عشائر الصلت ( السلط )

الخريسات
مؤسس هذه العشيرة شخص يقال له " مصلح أبو خريس" قدم من الحجاز هو وأخوه ونزلا في وادي خريس بعمان ، ولذا سمي أعقابهما بالخريسات. ثم نزح مصلح إلى الصلت ( السلط ) ، وخرج أخوه إلى إربد ، حيث يعرف أعقابه بالخريسات أيضا . ويقدر عدد نفوس خريسات الصلت ( السلط ) ب 250 نسمة.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------

